# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Utilisation de l'interface MouseListener

## Bobator

Bonjour  tous.
Nous continuons  crer notre petit jeu. Nous avons afficher notre map (zelda.gif) dans la JFrame, nous avons cre des droites pour avoir des rectangles qui forment les cases du jeu, puis nous avons mis un petit personnage anim (bibi.gif)  ::yaisse2::  
Maintenant nous aimerions faire dplacer ce personnage en cliquant sur les cases qui lui sont voisines. Nous avons vu dans un tutoriel qu'on pouvait se servir de MouseListener mais nous avons du mal  l'appliquer concrtement  ::mur:: . 
Nous serions trs heureux si vous pouviez nous donnez des pistes ou si vous avez vraiment le temps,l'appliquez  notre problme  ::oops::  
Merci  vous.



```

```

 ::lahola::

----------


## g0up1l

Simple.

tu dois abonner ton composant aux messages provenant de la souris. Voici l'exemple avec un JLabel  : 


```

```

----------


## Bobator

et dans une JFrame ca fonctionne de la mme facon ?

----------


## Claythest

```

```

Par convention, un nom de classe doit toujours commencer par une majuscule (ecran devient Ecran)  :;):

----------


## Bobator

Ok merci pour ces reponses.

----------

